# CD1 28/04/09 looking for cycle buddies !!



## lissaloo

:witch: flew in last night on it's broomstick and is having a nice time making me miserable :cry:

so if anyone would like to join me on my baby quest please feel free to do so !!

lets see if we can get some :bfp: :bfp::bfp::bfp:'s this month good luck xx


----------



## alli_d

I'm in again! I don't want to stress too much but I am going to temp this month and my sister gave me some OPKs, so we'll see if my CM and cramps are at the right time! I hope this month we all get our :bfp:! 

:dust:


----------



## Bexyboop

Hi Lissaloo & Alli_d

The :witch: got me on Sunday (26th). Will this month be our month?????


----------



## lissaloo

hi girls fingers crossed that this is our month !!!! lets bring on the :bfp:

my AF is vengeful this month i feel like dying :cry: never mind bring on 10 months without her i'll be a :happydance: girl !!


----------



## wannabmom

Hi,... friends count me in toooo... 
on cd5 today... 
btw have any off u faced with this particular issue..
myselg been ttc #2 for 2-3 months now.. .ever since then my af which lasted for 4 days have suddently come down to 2... 
let me know


----------



## lissaloo

actually now you mention it sometimes mine is really really heavy then another month hardly anything at all !!


welcome to our cycle !!


----------



## happyladybugg

Hi there I'd love to join if you dont mind! :witch: woke me up yesterday morning and it's BAD. She must be angry at me this month, she must have overheard me saying I wish she wouldnt visit anymore :dohh:


----------



## Maybe baby

hi all....CD 3 for me. started on 29/4/09...count me in xxx


----------



## franm101

lissaloo said:


> :witch: flew in last night on it's broomstick and is having a nice time making me miserable :cry:
> 
> so if anyone would like to join me on my baby quest please feel free to do so !!
> 
> lets see if we can get some :bfp: :bfp::bfp::bfp:'s this month good luck xx

Hi Lisaloo
thanks for the invite!! Bring on :bfp::bfp: for all of us :happydance:
I have a good feeling for this month :)


----------



## lissaloo

hi ladies fingers crossed this month bring it on !!!


----------



## cqueenie

Hi Lissaloo

Will we just have two threads? maybe that means twice as likely to get :bfp:


----------



## lissaloo

hey i never thought of that lets keep them both running !!


----------



## cqueenie

My OH is away mon till fri next week! What can I do to stop the eggies departing untill he gets back???


----------



## lissaloo

oh no is that your ov week ???


----------



## Amarylline

I'm on CD5, and feeling very impatient for time to pass until ovulation (usually around day 18 for me).


----------



## lissaloo

hi Amarylline welcome !! i know that feeling well lol x


----------



## jemlou

Hi Ladies, can I join in? Am on CD7 at the mo, started temping this month but its a bit tricky for me as I do shift work so can't take it at the same time everyday, especially next week as I am on nights wednesday and thursday :sad1:!!!
Only good thing is I seemed to have really got my OH on board this month and he has agreed that :sex: as much as possible (at least every other day he's said!) is essential! Might even be able to convince him that every day is a good idea during my fertile window which is much better than the 1 time last month!!!!!!!!:happydance:

Good luck to you all and lets hope this is the lucky thread this month!!!!! 
:bfp:'s all around this month!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cqueenie

lissaloo said:


> oh no is that your ov week ???

Well I'm hoping it won't be till friday so then I can BD about 20 times a day over the weekend!!!:happydance:

how is everyone doing??

Lets keep this thread going and get some :bfp:


----------



## lissaloo

hi jemlou welcome hun !!

LOL @ Cqueenie your gonna be busy !!


----------



## cqueenie

:blush: oops maybe that was TMI!

My OH is just delighted at the prospect!:sex::sex::sex:


----------



## lissaloo

i bet !! lol my oh will feel lucky come next week i'll be chasing him round the bedroom lol


----------



## Maybe baby

hey all...i am on CD 6...:) me and my OH have been apart 7 days and reunited tomorrow for a blisull two weeks of tryin to concieve...yipieeeee...:dust:


----------



## lissaloo

hey hey bring on the :bfp:'s !!

good luck !!


----------



## lissaloo

omg i can't believe how fast this cycle is going !!


----------



## cqueenie

Arrrgh had total panic, thought I was having Ov pains, peed on about 5 OV sticks all negative so might hang on till hubby gets back!

Think I just needed a big fart... ooops:rofl:

onto it girlies, get those swimmers!


----------



## Maybe baby

oh lisaloo we are on same day...i know cycle is flying by yipiee xx howa re u all xxx


----------



## cqueenie

I'm on CD12 so getting close!


----------



## Maybe baby

morning...i am going shopping today...trying to get a new part time job as i wont be able to be a nanny when i get my :bfp: cos of the lifting and things yipiee


----------



## cqueenie

Good luck! I'm at work trying to concentrate on not eating too much chocolate...


----------



## lissaloo

omg lol mmm chocolate i need it !! NOW haha


----------



## lissaloo

so girls should i get some of these sticks ?? my mom keeps saying to me your not having anymore are you ?? lol 

i always say no mom 3's enough !! yeah right :rofl:


----------



## cqueenie

lissaloo said:


> so girls should i get some of these sticks ?? my mom keeps saying to me your not having anymore are you ?? lol
> 
> i always say no mom 3's enough !! yeah right :rofl:


Maybe we should rename this thread the Stick Apreciation Society! SAS for short...


----------



## lissaloo

lol yeah good one !! im not a poas addict yet ! but i have been looking


----------



## cqueenie

Just been making favours for my sister in law's wedding thinking when these are on the table I could have a BFP!!!

And be trying to think of a good excuse for not drinking... hmmm PMA!


----------



## lissaloo

oh how exciting lets hope so !! im craving to be pregnant today how sad is that i found an old emma's diary i should not have opened it !!


----------



## cqueenie

Going to try an Digital OV test tonight see if there are any smiley faces!


----------



## lissaloo

i think im ready to ov !!


----------



## Maybe baby

hey all how are we xx


----------



## cqueenie

lissaloo said:


> i think im ready to ov !!

really?:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: any signs? Ov tests?

All this excitement and I'll release 5 and end up having millions off bairns!


----------



## cqueenie

So excited one of my happy dances went wrong...


----------



## alli_d

I think I am going to use an OPK soon. I was trying to wait till tomorrow (b/c I only have 6) but my CM is becoming egg-whitey! Any advice? Although i'll probably POAS before you have time to reply, I don't have much self control.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hi guys on the same cycle day so thought i'd see how everyone is getting on? This is my first month ttc so am excited lol..this is all new as we weren't trying for my first one..just happened..good luck to everyone and here's to hoping we get a :bfp:


----------



## cqueenie

Still no +ve OPK! Doh...


----------



## jemlou

Hi all,

Got my +ve OPK today:happydance:, but my temps seem to be all over the place:shrug:. I haven't been taking them at the same time every day though as I do shift work so hope thats all it is. How is everyone else getting on? 
This has been the first month in our 7 months of TTC that my OH has taken the whole :sex: at the right time seriously.......and my god is he taking it seriously :rofl:, he got home from work the other day and demanded I got upstairs, while we left his brother, our builder, outside plastering a wall!!!!!:blush: This will be his first 2ww as he has had no idea upto this month what really goes on so it will be interesting to see how he deals with it, I have a feeling I am gonna be sick of him asking me if I am pregnant yet by the time I get my :bfp: or :bfn: :rofl:


----------



## cqueenie

Good luck!!!!! What CD are you, I don't seem to be getting any closer to a +ve OPT. Guess just have to keep trying but it does fill your head with thoughts that you're just not ovulating!:cry:


----------



## lissaloo

lol @ jemlou !!! 

how you all ladies ??? i got him in the sack last night just incase it was ov time !!


----------



## lissaloo

welcome mummysuzie22 !! this is exciting for you then your first month good luck hunni x


----------



## lissaloo

alli_d said:


> I think I am going to use an OPK soon. I was trying to wait till tomorrow (b/c I only have 6) but my CM is becoming egg-whitey! Any advice? Although i'll probably POAS before you have time to reply, I don't have much self control.

so whats happening then ??


----------



## JJay

Hi all,

I am on CD13 so around the same time as you guys. I've no idea of my cycle length so just trying to BD every other day or so and see what happens, although OH is away at the moment so tonight will be :pizza: instead of :sex:


----------



## cqueenie

If pizza made :bfp: I'd have 12 children by now:rofl:


----------



## JJay

:rofl: I wish!


----------



## alli_d

I didn't follow the directions properly yesterday with the digital OPK (too excited to read through again) so I got an error message. I'm going to do one in a few hours I think. My CM decreased but my temp hasn't gone up. I'll probably get more EWCM in the next few days, it usually isn't a problem. BD last night and told OH we would be getting busy all weekend! Yay for weekend O'ing! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hi guys..have a quick message..seeing this is my first time of proper trying i have never paid attention about oving or anything..sorry if this is tmi but when oving starts is the cm i think you call it clear and watery like? i'm not quite sure how many days my cycle is every month never paid attention.last month was 33 days and i know it's usually round that.Any advice would be great :happydance:


----------



## cqueenie

CM is egg white (EWCM) so stretchy between your fingers to about 2 inches or so... eugh! Think it increases prior to ovulation to help the swimmers on their way! People have varying quantities. All too technical, whatever happened to just:sex:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha i agree..thank you tho..think this week is my week so just gonna keep :sex: and hopefully it will happen :happydance:


----------



## lissaloo

hi ladies are we all getting plenty of :sex: this week ???? 

i am just incase i am ready to ov !! :wohoo:


----------



## Maybe baby

I am CD 11 atm...mine OPK line showed darker this lunchtime which encouraged me but not i want my +ive..please lol....am gunna have a TV day as am going to OH's mums tomorrow so she can blabber on about her wedding...i will admit there is a clash with us...o would love a little bump for the wedding...so who gets the attention then ...HA
childish i know xxxxxxxx


----------



## lissaloo

lol you may just get your wish ! take it you don't on then ,,,

darker line sounds positive i think im oving to had a rotten headache today and cm is ewcm and streatchy ewww sorry tmi !!


----------



## Maybe baby

noo mine is stretchy...starting to become EW!! yipie...so glad we are in synch haha...we can hold hands thru it xxx how are u hun


----------



## lissaloo

im good my headache has gone :yipee:

yeah lets hope we get a :bfp: together !!


----------



## jemlou

Hi Ladies,

Definately sounds like we are all getting our fair share of :sex: this week :happydance:. Gave my OH a day off yesterday :rofl:. All of today I have had a pain in my right hand side, maybe OV pains? 
How is everyone else doing today?

:dust: all around!!


----------



## lissaloo

hi jem !! im good thanks x


----------



## cqueenie

Still no +ve OP test yet!:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## jemlou

Keep POAS cqueenie, you'll get those 2 magic lines soon hon!!!!!

Hi Lissaloo!

What CD is everyone on now? I am on CD14 and got a -ve OPK today after yesterdays +ve so guess I am starting the 2ww [-o&lt; for a :bfp: at the end of it!!!!!


----------



## roc

hi ladies may i join? 
i'm about 2dpo at the moment, due af on 22nd of this month, so will be attending symptom spotters anonymous any day now!!
how are you all getting on?
anyone dpo at the moment?


----------



## alli_d

Welcome roc. I am on CD12, usually have a 28 day cycle. Today I got my first positive OPK! I am excited and hope this is the month we all get our BFPs!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## roc

Thats great alli_d! :happydance:
you're not too far behind me!!
it's always a relief to get that positive opk!
hopefully we'll both be getting our :bfp:'s soon then!
:dust:


----------



## lissaloo

hi roc !!! were all about same cycle time on this thread !! welcome hun im cd 12 x


----------



## jenny25

hey im on day 21 of a 34 day cycle af due around 24th may though im having some mild pressure like pains at the top of my uterus which is werid as ive never had that before i also had some light pin prick pains on and off on thus so im not exactly sure whats going on still got 13 days before i find out i hate the waiting game :hug::hug:


----------



## lissaloo

Hello there Jenny sounding positive lets hope it's good news xx


----------



## cqueenie

Hi all, sounding positive for lots of you! I'm CD16 of 28 (ish I think) still no +ve OP but doing some BD in the hope it'll be +ve soon...

This month is whizzing by so keep up the PMA girlies and we'll get some :bfp:!!


----------



## lissaloo

hi hun !! it is flying by ,, weve alsao been bdancin alot fingers x'd still not sure if ov'd or not my ewcm seems to be drying up whereas a few days ago there was loads , not really sure whats going on x


----------



## alli_d

Lissaloo, I seem to be drying up too. I am temping this month, and today's went up. So I may OV on the early side (like I suspected). But my temps have been all over, so we'll see what the next few days bring. FX for all of us! Not looking forward to the TWW...


----------



## cqueenie

Hmmm, wondering if I'm getting some OV pains, think I'm just symptom spotting, what will I do come the 2WW... I'll be a nightmare...


----------



## lissaloo

mmm yeah another 2ww !! then dissapointment again !!


----------



## roc

Hi ladies
i was wondering about a few of you having a lack of + opk's yet?
I only just caught mine i reckon this month, tested in morning got a - and then that evening got a +, but next morning a -, was just wondering if you could of missed it with the test? it was pure fluke i happened to test when i got my +, either way i'm sure there's been plenty of :sex: going on just in case, so you're all prepared for your :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!!!

I'n 4dpo at the moment, and have some shooting pains through boobs, anyone ever get anything that early, also had some fluttery pressure in lower abdomen... of course at 4 dpo it's all in my head...:dohh:
but it's just so exciting thinking it could be ths month, i can't help it!


----------



## lissaloo

ah fingers x'd for you ! i don't know if mines been and gone or not been at all my oh is like a maniac he says :come on bed incase we miss it omg im getting bored of:sex: on tap i'd rather peg :hangwashing: out !! :rofl:


----------



## JJay

I haven't tried opks yet but think I'm still waiting to Ov this month. Hurry up little egg I want to get the ttw started!


----------



## roc

lissaloo said:


> ah fingers x'd for you ! i don't know if mines been and gone or not been at all my oh is like a maniac he says :come on bed incase we miss it omg im getting bored of:sex: on tap i'd rather peg :hangwashing: out !! :rofl:

:rofl:very funny.. i know what you mean.. my dh thinks it's just a free for all at the moment!
i'm not sure even, if my dh is equating all this bd'ing with having a baby yet. i think he's just happy at all the extra he's been getting!!


----------



## roc

fx'd for some positive opks for those waiting!!


----------



## lissaloo

i don't think mine is either lol he's enjoying it while he can !


----------



## cqueenie

lol... My OH has resorted to pegging out the washing! I'm wondering if I missed my +ve, I guess I've not done it regularly enough, could have missed! Well we'll see, roll on the end of 2WW!

When is everyone going to test for their:bfp:

:test::test::test::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hi cqueenie..my ov week starts today according to the calender and feeling twinges and having loads of cm so will be testing on the 30th..can't wait..


----------



## Chick+2

Lissaloo where are you? 

I lost you after you left the April thread and have just found you again. I'm in for this month. Currently cd9 on a 32 day cycle. Hoping for that Love baby around Valentines Day!!!


----------



## cqueenie

I've stopped feeding my POAS habit and decided if I've OV'd I have and if not I've not. Peeing on sticks will make no difference! Roll on the 2WW...

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Chick+2

cqueenie - I hear you on that one! I hate the TWW. Did I? Didn't I? Did I o it on the right day? Is it too early to test? Am I? Am I not? All those questions and no answers for two weeks!


----------



## Maybe baby

hello all...how are well all...we have had so much rubbish this week...but bath and candles and :sex: tonight made me much happier...hoping i ov tomorrow...pls pls :) :dust:


----------



## roc

hey cqueenie!
you prob just had a short 'surge' like i had, only just managed to catch it on my opk!?

I'm gonna be testing soon i reckon, 
i'm only at 4 dpo at the moment though, so will be ridiculous testing anytime soon, but i know i will..!
gonna try and hold out as long as possible, but i know that won't be until my af is due.. have decided i'm not even gonna kid myself about not testing this month!!:dohh:

Hopefully we'll all be getting our sticky :bfp:'s soon!!!:happydance:

Hurry up stupid TWW!!!!:hissy:


----------



## roc

maybebaby- fingers x'd for ov tomorrow!!


----------



## Maybe baby

thanks roc...hoping i do ov tomo...hoping stabbin pains on right are good sign ov is coming!!! happy happy...in good spirits...how u


----------



## roc

stabbing pains-good sign...!!
i'm good, am sitting here convinced i'm getting symptoms... have a serious mental problem, am totally delusional...!
oh well.. part of the..eh... TWW fun right..!! :rofl:


----------



## jemlou

Hi Ladies

Think I am now 3-4dpo as got my +ve OPK on friday, been trying to temp this month but as do shift work the temps have all been taken at different times and seem to be all over the place. AF due on the 23rd and don't think I am going to test before then as I ran out of cheap hpts last month (think i used about 10 before af arrived :rofl:)!
Not symptom spotting at the mo, which is good for me, as for some reason I don't think it is gonna be my month ( even though my OH and I diligently :sex: every other day and then every day during my fertile window), will see how the rest of the 2ww goes, but expecting a :bfn: this month :shrug: 

:dust: to everyone and heres hoping for that elusive :bfp:


----------



## cqueenie

PMA Jemlou!!! If you've been hard at work sure you'll get a sticky bean! 
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## cqueenie

Anyone get itchy boobs? Think I'm symptom spotting already:dohh:


----------



## lissaloo

i have itchy sensitive skin ! im so confused with the whole cm thing i just been bonking him full stop lol

can't believe i just wrote that:blush:

hi Chick+2 i have looked for the thread i didn't find it !! how are you hun x


----------



## jemlou

Thats a no for me on the itchy boobs cqueenie, but think you get the medal for the first symptom spotting :thumbup: and only 2 weeks to go, think its gonna be a long one :rofl:

Love it Lissaloo, bonk away my love, bonk away!!!!:rofl::rofl:

Just think ladies, in a couple of weeks time we will all have our :bfp:'s!!!!!!!!


----------



## lissaloo

lets hope so im getting bored of all this nookie !!


----------



## lissaloo

hi girls what day are you testing i see alli-d and maybe baby are on the 25th im waiting till 26 im like clockwork so it's the after af is due for me !!


----------



## Chick+2

I'm not due till the 3rd of June so I think I will have to wait till then. Good luck though! :hugs:


----------



## Maybe baby

can you all check my journal pls :)


----------



## jemlou

I am due the 23rd so will test then if af hasn't shown up or if feel like it isn't coming. Haven't got any cheap hpt's left as got a bit carried away with them last month, so only have one expensive test in my stash at the moment!!!!


----------



## cqueenie

OMG Girls you have got to look at this! It is amazing.
https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervi...tos-of-cervix/


----------



## alli_d

Hi everyone. Hope you are all doing well. I hate the TWW. I promised myself I wouldn't obssess, but I don't have much to distract me. So far I haven't been symptom spotting, but we'll see how long that lasts. My neighbor came by with her baby the other day. My OH loved holding her, my heart just melted. I am trying to appreciate what we have, but I am so looking forward to the day when we have a little one of our own. On the bright side, the weather here has been gorgeous lately! I love summer. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## alli_d

Cqueenie, I just was on that website. I have thought about buying a speculum, especially when I heard your cervix turns purple when you are pregnant. I was thinking it would save me a bundle on OPTs if that's true...


----------



## lissaloo

*good morning ladies im off to read maybe babies journal,, hope you are all well xx*


----------



## cqueenie

alli_d said:


> Cqueenie, I just was on that website. I have thought about buying a speculum, especially when I heard your cervix turns purple when you are pregnant. I was thinking it would save me a bundle on OPTs if that's true...

Hmmm, don't knw if I want to go that far... I'm just a wimp! Amazing though, I never knew thats what it looked like!


----------



## cqueenie

Woohoo CD19 today! Come on symptoms, let the spotting begin!


----------



## Maybe baby

1DPO.....yes yes yes!! come on eggy....xxx


----------



## cqueenie

I've just suddenly gone off chocolate (very strange) and been and bought 3 big packs of fruit and am munching my way through it... This is weird!


----------



## Maybe baby

lol cqueenie when i was pg last time (ended in m/c)...i only ate fruit xxx fingers crossed


----------



## roc

Hi ladies! 
how is all the symptom spotting going!
I'm due af on 22nd i think, so shouldn't be testing till then (who am i kidding!):dohh:
Anyone else due around then?
Any unusual symptoms cropping up?!


----------



## Maybe baby

hello lovely...my AF will be due 26th....1 DPO....happy times...


----------



## cqueenie

Hi Roc

Due on 23rd I think! Probably going to start testing tomorrow:rofl::rofl: I'm a self confessed POAS addict... Only have cheap IC's but i'll fuel my habit!

Not sure about symptoms, cramming in the fruit which is a bit unusual for me.
Any symptoms for you?


----------



## Maybe baby

hey ladies....u are a bit ahead of me...when were u days PO symptoms?


----------



## roc

hey girlies, i too am a POAS addict! 
i have about a hundred ic's ready and waiting to fuel my habit starting any day now! :rofl:
I have a few 'symptoms'..a really watery mouth (had this last pregnancy-was first sign-ended m/c)
and some weird pulling/cramps going on and tingly (. .)'s...also psycho mood swings..which are always fun for dh!
i'm only about 6dpo or so at the moment though so am trying not to get too caught up in any potential mind games(easier said than done methinks!):dohh:
What about you ladies?


----------



## roc

Maybe baby said:


> hey ladies....u are a bit ahead of me...when were u days PO symptoms?

hi Maybe baby, i started with a watery mouth and a bit of cramping/pulling at 3-4 dpo... ridiculously early i know!


----------



## Maybe baby

some ppls bodies act quickly tho...i am waiting for thr severe neaseau but no sickness...and the fruit craving (my symptoms last time..wen m/c) mind you that was years ago haha xxx


----------



## roc

i keep looking for the same symptoms as last time too... although 'they' say every pregnancy is different!
So i don't know if they're all psychosematic or not?!


----------



## cqueenie

I'm sure looking for symptoms makes everything stand out more, if we were'nt looking we wouldn't notice half these things I'm sure! 

Not quite at poking boobs stage yet:dohh:


----------



## lissaloo

well according to my chart today is the day to get it on !!!!


----------



## Maybe baby

hehe got for it lisaloo xxx


----------



## cqueenie

lissaloo said:


> well according to my chart today is the day to get it on !!!!

:blush: Go for it!


----------



## lissaloo

i wil and im sure he won't complain lol


----------



## Maybe baby

im sure he wont xx


----------



## JJay

cqueenie; Wow that's fasinating stuff, although I have to say it makes me a bit squeamish.

I think I will Ov today or tomorrow so getting ready for the tww. I'll probably test first on the 24th if I can hold on until then. :)


----------



## lissaloo

hi jjay were all heading for tww on here !! good luck girl 

i looked at that site last night eeewwwww but interesting all the same !


----------



## lissaloo

soooooo deed done patting ourselves on the back :happydance:
if i don't get a :bfp: after the amount of:sex: that has gone on in the last week or so im gonna go and :flasher: all the neighbours then do all the :iron: cause i'll be sooooooooooo :growlmad: it won't be funny !!!!

:hug: ladies 2ww here i come !!


----------



## cqueenie

Laughing lots Lissaloo! Please don't :flasher: at your neighbours! You'll get arrested!


----------



## cqueenie

Whats the earliest anyone's ever heard of getting the elusive :bfp:


----------



## lissaloo

omg i don't know i never test till im late !


----------



## cqueenie

lissaloo said:


> omg i don't know i never test till im late !

What! How?


----------



## lissaloo

i don't like to waste money lol if i don't come on i know something ain't right then i'll buy one i've never been wrong yet !!


----------



## Chick+2

I am so confused

I am normally a 31-33 day cycle. So I usually start using an opk around CD16. Last night I noticed some ewcm on the tp and thought that can't be right so did and opk to prove to myself that I am not crazy and it cam up with a line. Faint but there. So I did one this morning around 10 and sure enough the line is getting darker. WTF!!! I have never had a cycle longer than 30 days so now I'm very confused. I'm going to test again around 7ish to see what color it is then. The only thing I did different this month than last is that I started taking a daily dose of Royal Jelly. Do you think this is what brought on early o'ing?


----------



## lissaloo

wel if the test are pos you must be !! get to bed girl !!


----------



## jemlou

Hi All,

I too have gone onto a weird health kick the last few days, can't get enough fruit and veg!!!!!! No sore boobs yet though, and if I do get that then I will know I am pregnant as I think my boobs are made of steel and NEVER hurt before my af :rofl:!! Unfortunately no other symptoms, really hope it happens this month as I also haven't done so much :sex:, ever!!!! Feel like I have been walking like john wayne for the last week :rofl::rofl:

:dust: to everyone and not long till we start getting our :bfp:'s


----------



## Maybe baby

2DPO.......am gunna stay away from symptom spotting tday


----------



## Chilli

Hello you girls
I'd like to join you please. I am 3dpo so sounds like I'm in sync with you and would like to share my obsessive sympton spotting with you. 
A brief history of me: have DD who is 2 :happydance:and MC in Feb :cry:which was awful. Cycle didn't return for 10 weeks but seems finally back to normal now so have been trying hard to get BFP for this month, really hope I do it!!!!


----------



## mrsmac

hi i would like to join your group as you seem to be around the same cycl time as mine, i am not using any ovulation predictions as my DH thinks i am nutty enuf without giving him ammo !!!! I am on CD 15 and have just been :sex: as much as poss to get my :bfp: xx which is quite difficult with a 7yr old who thinks she is grown up enuf to stay up with us xx lol xx


----------



## lissaloo

welcome chilli and Mrsmac ,,

nice to have you both on board , i don't use any opks or temp either x


----------



## lissaloo

hi just posted this in receipes thought i post for you ladies to !!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi everyone these are my favorite and really easy to make so i thought id share !!!


150ml water
60g butter cut up
90g strong plain flour
2 eggs

double cream


icing

25g butter
1tbsp milk
1tbsp cocoa powder


1...heat water & butter in a pan till butter melts
2..bring to a rolling boil
3..remove from heat add flou all in 1 go beating well untill mix leaves the sides of the pan
4..leave to cool slightly then gradually beat in tjhe eggs to form a smooth glossy mix

5.. spoon into a large pipping bag (i ues a ice-cream scoop)

6..sprinkle a greased baking tray with water
spoon or pipe eclaires onto the tray

7..bake in the oven200c/400f/gm 6
for 30-35 mins until crisp and golden

make a small split in each one after baking to release the steam leave to cool.

icing..

melt butter and milk in a pan

remove from the heat stir in the cocoa powder and sugar.

slpit the eclairs open

pick up each one and carefully dip into the icing to cover the top

fill with the whipped cream..

VERY IMPORTANT !!! put them on a plate run upstairs to the bedroom shut the door and eat the bloody lot lol...

enjoy xx


----------



## Chick+2

Love it Lissaloo! I'm on my way to the store for the ingredients! 

Well did and opk yesterday and the line got darker, did one today and the line got darker and fuller, so I took that as a positive, now just to convince my sick hubby to put out is the next step! Here we go again. This is the earliest I have ever o'ed maybe that is a good sign!


----------



## lissaloo

hi hun tempt him with those cakes he'll soon give in ill or not lol !!


----------



## Chick+2

I just offer a bj and that usually perks him up!


----------



## cqueenie

jemlou said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I too have gone onto a weird health kick the last few days, can't get enough fruit and veg!!!!!! No sore boobs yet though, and if I do get that then I will know I am pregnant as I think my boobs are made of steel and NEVER hurt before my af :rofl:!! Unfortunately no other symptoms, really hope it happens this month as I also haven't done so much :sex:, ever!!!! Feel like I have been walking like john wayne for the last week :rofl::rofl:
> 
> :dust: to everyone and not long till we start getting our :bfp:'s

Me too! Just bought strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, grapes and am going to eat the lot! hmmm prodding boobs but nothing yet!


----------



## cqueenie

Hi Chilli and MrsMac, glad you want to join!

I hear you chilli, sorry about MC, same happened to me in Jan and it took 10 weeks to get very light Af then another 4 weeks till I got proper withc so really hope the :witch: stays away!


----------



## jemlou

"*Me too! Just bought strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, grapes and am going to eat the lot! hmmm prodding boobs but nothing yet!*"

Love it cqueenie!!!
:rofl:Not sure I had better start prodding my boobs at the mo, am work and people think I am strange enough already!!!!!!1:rofl::rofl: Maybe I will check them when I next use the bathroom!!!!!!!


----------



## Chilli

Wow queenie so we have really similar stories - I hope we can BFP together now!!!
Prodding boobs in public - mmm probably a no no but could make you some new friends. I'm sure mine are tingling, but they did similar last month so not too excited. with past 2 pgs knew straight away that I was so not too hopeful, but then my mind and body have had a few confusing months!
I ate lots of fruit when pg- ended up a banana addict - this continues...
Chick:blush:what a thought!!!


----------



## lissaloo

lol @ chilli's bj !! 

hope your all ok x


----------



## alli_d

Lissaloo, thanks for the recipe, I love eclairs. When I get pregnant I'll probably gain a ton of weight eating sweets all day!

Welcome Chilli and Mrsmac.

Everyone, I am 5 DPO and today had a small amount of brown mixed with clear/whitish CM. Isn't it too early for implantation bleeding? And what does implantation bleeding usually look like? Thanks!


----------



## jemlou

Hi alli_d, I read somewhere that implantation can be as early as 3dpo, but can't remember where I read it. Think it tends to be 7-10dpo, but if you're on 5, then it could be that you little egg is just a fast swimmer!!!!! 
:dust: to you, will keep my fingers X'd for you!!!

I am off to Ikea today, they have the exact baby furniture set that I want, do you think it is too early to be buying it :rofl::rofl:, think my OH will lock me up and throw away the key if I suggest it!!!!:rofl:


----------



## lissaloo

i think the only thing i have ended up with is sistytas (can't spell that )

i have needing to pee feeling really low down but i don't need to go !!

oh well there is always next month x


----------



## jemlou

Not nice lissaloo, I had a kidney infection about 6 weeks ago and again, needed the loo constantly, but nothing there, really is horrible!!! Some one told me to drink cranberry juice, its supposed to help!


----------



## cqueenie

lissaloo said:


> i think the only thing i have ended up with is sistytas (can't spell that )
> 
> i have needing to pee feeling really low down but i don't need to go !!
> 
> oh well there is always next month x

You probably need to check with docs whether you need some antibiotics!
You can disolve a teaspoon of bicarbonate of soda in a pint of water and drink it all, it's supposed to neutralise the acid!

Don't think it means your out either!

On CD 21 today but peed off I don't know what DPO.

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:'s for everyone!


----------



## mrsmac

I LMAO at the baby furniture in ikea xx as i am already making DH convert the loft for our eldest so we have a nursery !!!! he is deffo gunna cart me of to the nut house if he finds out i have also chose all the furniture for the room xxxxx hopefully :bfp: this month and i wont need it to be turned in to a padded cell instead of nursey xxx :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Maybe baby

hello ladies how is everyone?
we are waiting for my :bfp: to find perfect flat but i am starting looking this weekend...yay xx


----------



## cqueenie

mrsmac said:


> I LMAO at the baby furniture in ikea xx as i am already making DH convert the loft for our eldest so we have a nursery !!!! he is deffo gunna cart me of to the nut house if he finds out i have also chose all the furniture for the room xxxxx hopefully :bfp: this month and i wont need it to be turned in to a padded cell instead of nursey xxx :rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: calm your pants Mrsmac... Love the PMA!!


----------



## jemlou

We have already started doing a loft conversion as we only have 2 spare bedrooms and that OBVIOUSLY isn't enough for my HUGE family of, well let me see, 2!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl: (Well technically 4 if you include our 2 cats!!!)

Been to Ikea already, obviously didn't buy the baby stuff, OH was impressed by the extendable bed though!!!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## lissaloo

we want a loft conversion we have 3 beds but as we want more kids not enough space !!

my reckons it isn't sistit as it dosn't burn or sting so im gonna drink lots of water and do the bicarb thing !!


----------



## cqueenie

Hope it works! Is it getting any better?


----------



## lissaloo

no it just feels like a nagging pulling dull ache and bloated all i can thing of is too much nookie my mooloo can't handle it lol !!


----------



## jemlou

Hi Lissaloo

If it isn't burning or stinging then I could just be dehydration. I know it sounds weird but I have had that feeling before when I haven't drunk enough, (you wouldn't think it would make you feel like going to the loo more but it does!!). So lots of water and just take it easy hon!!! Oh and maybe no :sex: tonight!!!!!!


----------



## lissaloo

thanks jem deffo no rumpy i've had enough so has he never thought he'd say that !!


----------



## cqueenie

Whats everyone up to at the weekend? Going to try and keep busy so not symptom spotting the whole time. Got a manic week next week so hopefully the 2WW end is in sight.


----------



## lissaloo

im making cakes today with my little ones lots of mess for me , inc the chocolata eclairs yummy !!


----------



## jemlou

I am currently tip-toeing round the house :shhh: as OH was on a night shift last night so is in bed. Would go out but also expecting a delivery so stuck in till OH wakes up at least!!! I have just started 6 days off so gonna be spending my life painting, sanding, filling, oh and more painting!!!!!! I really am so lucky:wacko: 
May try and convince my OH to go out tonight, fancy a few :wine:. I know, I know, I am TTC, shouldn't be drinking,:blush: but if I am gonna have to give up for 9 months anyway, surely I am allowed a few final evenings with my friends, white wine and beer!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## lissaloo

lol im decorating to ! a night out sounds good go and enjoy while you can !


----------



## cqueenie

Cakes sound good! Have been out buying plants and making tubs in the sun so I have some flowers in the summer. Its blowing an absolute gale though so there might not be any plants left tomorrow!


----------



## Tinkermoo

Hello! I found you cqueenie! Thank you for letting me join:) I'm 5 days till testing, got no symptoms atm but apparently that's good because usually my boobs cain at this point and nothing!


----------



## cqueenie

Hi Tinkermoo, there's a fair few of us in this thread, all round and about the same CD's!

Don't think there's too much symptom spotting going on just yet, am I right girls??? 

Come on :bfp:


----------



## Tinkermoo

heh, cool:) I've been really good this cycle actually! Anyone got any suggestions for keeping busy?


----------



## Maybe baby

try flat and job hunting...total nightmare zxx


----------



## loulou1979

Hi ladies, can I join in? Am testing Friday - if I can hold out that long, and if :witch: doesn't get me before!! When is everyone else testing?? xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hi Loulou..the :witch: is due the 29th so going for the 30th if i can hold out that long..altho just bougt 25 cheapie poas from ebay and i don't have good willpower so not holding muc hope haha


----------



## loulou1979

I so nearly bought 25 cheapies from Ebay too yesterday! Held off though, but if :witch: does get me next week, I'll be on there stocking up for next month!


----------



## lissaloo

hi loulou welcome to the thread ! f'xd for you x


----------



## lissaloo

ok i have this link ignore the date i have no idea how to work the camera !!

https://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv79/lissaloo1971/yummy.jpg

click on this to tickle your taste buds of course by the time you do there will be none left on the plate :rofl:


----------



## jemlou

I hate eclairs lissaloo, but even to me they look damn tempting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cqueenie

Hi Loulou

Good luck for the :bfp:! I'm testing on saturday I think.

Lissaloo, followed your idea, got a tin of parkin cooking in the oven and going to make malt loaf later! Got to bake lots for sister in laws wedding, difficult bit will be not eating it all:rofl:


----------



## cqueenie

Speaking of weddings, if :witch: has got me then bring on the :drunk::wine:

But if there's a chance of :bfp: I really don't want to be drinking, anyone got some good excuses for how to get out of it.


----------



## lissaloo

ohhh i love a good wedding !


----------



## lissaloo

jemlou said:


> I hate eclairs lissaloo, but even to me they look damn tempting!!!!!!!!!!

i made fairy cakes too !!


----------



## Chilli

queenie - can you say you're driving?
As for sympton spotting yet, fraid so here!!!!:blush:
Boobs are enormous and getter sorer by the minute (starting just tingling previous 2 days), but today feel really sick too. I don't dare hope, but I think we may have done it. God I hope I don't live to regret this declaration!!
Couldn't resist cheapie tests this morn - got BFN but is way to early to test yet anyway so not worried - was stupid waste of test really!!!:dohh:
Lots of baking going on this weekend - feel a bit left out, might have to do some of my own!!
Hope you're all having a good one!
8 days to go!!!


----------



## lissaloo

hi chilli ! good luck when you test i have no symptoms what so ever but you never know !!


----------



## Chilli

queenie, I thought of some more excuses for not drinking:
I'm detoxing?
I'm trying to lose weight (although obviously won't work if you are gorgeously slim already!!??)
I'm preparing for trying to get pregnant - that fairly non-comittal time wise?
I've become a strict muslim/catholic (non of my Irish catholic cousins drink anymore they've all taken "the pledge")
Hope those help...


----------



## Chilli

PS AM I the only saddo in on a Saturday night??


----------



## lissaloo

no lol but i had to watch films cause he said your always on that thing !! 

am i the only saddo awake with her kids at this disgusting hour of the morning ????????????

and im been subjected to postman pat AGAIN !!


----------



## Chilli

I feel for you lissa


----------



## cqueenie

Chilli said:


> queenie, I thought of some more excuses for not drinking:
> I'm detoxing?
> I'm trying to lose weight (although obviously won't work if you are gorgeously slim already!!??)
> I'm preparing for trying to get pregnant - that fairly non-comittal time wise?
> I've become a strict muslim/catholic (non of my Irish catholic cousins drink anymore they've all taken "the pledge")
> Hope those help...

Thanks for the suggestions!!! 
Detoxing, could try but they're family and would think I was taking the piss prob!
Always thinking about dieting... Bit of a lost cause
They'll all assume I'm already pregnant:dohh:
Very non Religious...

Maybe I'll look for a handy plant pot I can pour it into...

Chilli, your symptoms sound really promising!


----------



## cqueenie

Chilli said:


> PS AM I the only saddo in on a Saturday night??

I was busy watching the eurovision! Love it, UK was rubbish as ever!


----------



## loulou1979

Hi girls. Thanks for the good luck messages! Thanks for stopping by my journal lisaloo, did I silly thing this morning, have just updated it so have a read, too ashamed to rewrite it again!!
Those eclairs look gorgeous! Mmmm, hungry now! Do you drive queenie? I used that as my excuse last weekend. Everyone thought it was a bit odd as usually DH never drinks and always drives us. Got away with it for now! I was watching the eurovision too last night. Pants but brilliant at the same time! I loved Germany's performance - camp as camp could be, but laughed sooo much!! Hope everyone's having a good Sunday! :hug: xxx


----------



## cqueenie

I voted for germany! Loved them, camp as tits as my bestest gay friend would say!

I do drive but am staying 30 seconds walk from the reception. I guess will just have to see what happens, no real signs at the moment. 

Maybe :witch: will arrive and I can have some wine, if not :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lissaloo

i don't even drink :wine:so on-one will ever know ! although my mom has been giving my eldest ear-ache saying i bet your dad has your mom pregnant :baby: again by xmas !!!

i bloody hope so i thought when she told me lol !
i mean come on ladies im almost 38 look after my own kids can afford to have another 5 if i wanted whats the problem !!!!!

sorry small rant :gun: going on there lol i feel better now x

:hug:


----------



## jemlou

The best excuse in the world for not drinking, is that your taking antibiotics and can't drink!!!! Saving that one for if I get my BFP this month as am going away for 3 nights with 8 friends so there will be a lot of vino drunk!!!


----------



## cqueenie

Antibiotics it is!

Into the 1 WW now, not sure how to fee, lcome on bean, get stuck in!


----------



## Tinkermoo

Evening ladies! Just been reading back on the posts to catch up, How's everyone holding up on the old symptom spotting and early testing? haha


----------



## franm101

Ive done it!!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## alli_d

Congrats Franm101! I am happy for you! I can' test for another week or so.

How is everyone? I had a busy weekend with a cookout and camping which kept my mind mostly preoccupied. The next week is going to be tough as I have some free time to symptom spot. Next weekend is a long weekend and we are going up to a lake house with friends. It will also be tough to explain not drinking. I think I am going to keep a cup of water and hope no one notices!


----------



## cqueenie

Hi girlies!

CD24 today, supposed to have been implantation yesterday, had the odd twinge but not much. Might start randomly prodding boobs today! 

stay away :witch:


----------



## lissaloo

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh congrats franm101 !!! 

im sooo excited for you how are you feeling,,

lol your gonna have your hands full xxx


----------



## lissaloo

hi everyone i've had the worst nights sleep, i have had problems sleeping but last night omg i was awake most of the night felling hot then not, getting up to pee, stupid dreams,

my boobs feel hot so if there is no imprtovment in the next few days i will visit the doc.

im still getting these af like aches and my wee (tmi) smells a little strange but is really light in colour anyway im thinking uti !!


----------



## mummysuzie22

morning ladies..congrats Franm101!! well am 3dpo and am having cramps like period type ones but not due for 2 weeks as am on a 32 day cycle..feeling a bit sickly last night and yesterday morning about 4..think it's a bit early for that tho..told myself i wouldn't symptom spot :rofl: How's everyone else doing? x


----------



## lissaloo

goodmorning mummysuzie, im good i think lol very tired not getting much sleep ,,


----------



## mrsmac

hi ladies have had a very busy wkend!!! so sorry i havnt been on congrats to franm101, its sooooo nice to hear sum gud news xx 
I have decided not to symptom spot in this tww, good job really coz this is the first time i feel like i havnt had any xxx which makes you optamistic for:bfp: but i do think i would cling on to anyun xx


----------



## cqueenie

Another day done, testing in 5 mornings time! Whoop whoop... Been having the odd bit of cramps and could have sworn my boobs were a bit sore!


----------



## cqueenie

Hmmm, maybe some cramps and maybe some boob soreness? Maybe?


----------



## cqueenie

Anyone know why I posted almost the same thing twice last night, hmmm brain stopped working I think! Imagine what a pregnancy brain would be like :dohh::dohh::dohh:

How is everyone??? Not too long to go! Anyone think they've done it?


----------



## jemlou

Morning all,

Cqueenie, started to think the inevitable :bfn: is going to seen by my by the end of the week! Apart from my boobs hurting a little, ( but that is when I poke them REALLY hard,:rofl::rofl:), not had any other symptoms!! Who knows though, not out till the :witch: shows her face! Only got one expensive test here at the mo so not sure whether to test on sat am, when :witch: is due, or try to hold out till sunday morning? Or maybe I will go down to superdrug and buy some more, saw on another thread they are 2 for one on their homebrand hpt's, and that they are £5.99 for 2, so not too excessive. Will definately be putting in my order from ebay for some more cheapies once the :witch: does arrive!!

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## mrsmac

I am gud xx been poking my bbs randomly defo no pain yet but have got lower back ache so i am taking this as my gud sign of the day xx
Thanks for the tip on the superdrug tests jemlou i will be heading towards that way laterxx will treat myself xx lol xxx


----------



## lissaloo

hi girls no symptoms for me at all !

oh well it ain't over till the witch flies in !


----------



## Tinkermoo

Hello cycle buddies:) I am feeling not as optimistic today as I was yesterday, guess I'm preparing myself for a dissapointment if it's a :bfn: 

My boobs have started hurting today and loads of vivid dreams recently. Waiting until Friday to test as OH has day off so we can cry or rejoice together! 

AF due on Friday, no signs so far tho, usually get a bit of browny-ness round about now, but might be one of those mind over matter things!


----------



## mrsmac

As you know tho it aint over till :witch: flies in xxxx good luck for fri testing xxx :hugs:


----------



## cqueenie

Now girlies, lets all sing together!

Ding dong the :witch: is dead and follow the yellow brick road etc etc!

Sounds like everyone's a bit fed up, PMA PMA PMA!:muaha:


----------



## lissaloo

lol im singing half hearted !!


----------



## alli_d

I don't have any symptoms so far. AF isn't due till next Mon, but I might test Friday before I go out of town for a few days. Friday will be 13 DPO so maybe I'll get an accurate result? The last week is the hardest. Think I may watch Wizard of Oz to distract myself for a few hours!


----------



## lissaloo

lol it has a bloody :witch: in it !! all you'll think of is AF flying in on her broomstick :rofl:


----------



## alli_d

But all it takes to get rid of her is a bucket of water! :witch: I'm melting... If only it were that easy. 

Actually, it looks beautiful outside so I think I'll go ride my bike somewhere sunny and read my book. Then may come home and make eclairs... Still thinking about those!


----------



## jemlou

I have got less PMA and a hell of a lot more *PMT* :hissy::hissy:. Actually locked my OH out of the house earlier as he was p**sing me off so much :rofl::rofl:.
Got back ache, but have been painting for the last 3 days now, so guessing thats why! Also convinced myself earlier that I could see a single blue vein on my boob, but it was about 1/2cm long, not sure thats enough!!!:rofl:


----------



## cqueenie

:rofl:Jemlou, you get the prize for symptom spotting!
I'm going to eat a massive piece of malteser traybake to make everything ok...


----------



## mrsmac

Hey ladies have woke up this morning with the worst itchy nipples !!!!!:blush: Has anyone had this is it a good sign ???


----------



## jemlou

malteser traybake you say cqueenie, sounds like just the thing to make me feel better, can I have the receipe?

Hi mrsmac, do you normally get itchy nipples? If not, good sign I say!!!!!


I know I said I was gonna wait till saturday,:blush:, but I caved in and did a test this morning, which confirmed how I am feeling at the mo, :bfn: I am afraid! At least now I have an excuse for being in a bad mood, my OH thinks pmt doesn't exist and that I just like being stroppy ( at which point I burst into tears when he said this yesterday!)- a few minutes later he was locked out of the house :rofl::rofl::rofl:

:dust: to everyone, keep me posted, think only some good news from you guys, oh and maybe some malteser traybake, can make me feel better at the moment!!!!!


----------



## jemlou

Just read my post again, sorry for being a miserable cow, don't want to drag everyone else down with me!!!

U have to keep up the PMA cos I have run out this month!!!!


----------



## lissaloo

maybe it was to early jemlou , i don't have any symptoms at all so i don't think this our month but there is always june and lets face it my eldest was born in feb and she is the most moody miserable teen on the face of the planet !!!


----------



## jemlou

Thanks Lissaloo,

Will keep fingers x'd that :witch: doesn't show. Made myself feel better by going on ebay and buying loads and loads of cheap hpts, so at least next month I can POAS at free will :happydance:!!
Think I am just starting to get worried, my oh and I have never had any kids, not even had any sort of BFP, so just wondering if there is something wrong with us?!
Also am thinking of going to the doctors as for the last 3 months have been getting a continuous pain in the area of my right ovary, thought it would go away but it hasn't so am worried it may be a cyst of something!


----------



## cqueenie

https://www.nigella.com/recipe/recipe_detail.aspx?rid=12087

It is delicious and so easy to make!!! Galaxy chocolate makes it even better!
Chin up girlies!


----------



## loulou1979

Afternoon ladies. Well the :witch: got me - 4 days early - can you believe it! Was pretty down in the dumps earlier in the week (she arrived Monday) but am now looking on the bright side and positive is my new middle name! Cracked open my clearblue fertility monitor, set up a chart on FF and off to Superdrug in a sec to stock up on First Response seeing as they're bogof! Hope you ladies still in the running have more luck than me :dust: xxx


----------



## Chick+2

Wow!!! You ladies can chat!!! I was away for 4 days and had 5 pages to catch up on. 

Congrats to franm101!!! Way to catch that egg! Sounds to me that your 9 months will fly by. Enjoy!

AFM - I am 5DPO and not planning on testing till the end of the month. We did some bd around the time as we were away when it happened and you always feel a little weird :sex: when you're at someone else's house. so we'll see. Im going to try to keep busy in the garden and hopefully the next 10 days will fly by!!!


----------



## lissaloo

hope it's :bfp: im not testing unless my AF is late she comes like clockwork so i'll know if she does appear im getting a temp chart and some opks from ebay !!! 

it took me 4 years to fall for my first and there is a 9 year age gap between the first and second so don't give up you will get there and when you do it will be the baby your supposed to have i mean the right baby for you and your oh !!! 

right im off to check out this galaxy cake chat to you all later ...

:hug:


----------



## jemlou

Firstly I would like to say that I am glad to have found you ladies, you really are such a help.
Secondly, thanks cqueenie, will try and get the ingredients tomorrow so i can chear myself up.
Finally, not feeling so bad about getting a :bfn: this month as am going away in a week and a halfs time to Nice with about 8 friends so much easier to drink than explain why I would be te-total!!!!:happydance:


----------



## lissaloo

wow that sounds fab !! can we come ???

i feel the :witch: is fast approaching for monday/tuesday !! i am in such a bad mood lol !! im having a sing to make myself feel better x


----------



## wish2bmum

Hi ladies, I'd like to join your group if possible (and welcome), CD1 was also 28th. I'm not actually trying to conceive until Aug/Sept but wanted to join your group as I have recently stopped taking my pill and am on a 'get fit' mission until we try to conceive.

I'm sending you all lots of good thoughts and hoping the witch stays away for you this month, if not next : )

I'm counting on some help getting to know my cycle and avoiding dates where i may become pregnant, I'd like at least 2 months of normal periods before trying as after only having a years worth of periods at 14, I've been on the pill ever since (9 years) and got it in my head that having a few months off the pill will help when the time comes.

Good luck again to you all, and hoping to get to know you more along this journey. xxx


----------



## lissaloo

Hi wish2bmum welcome to out hang out !!!

were all more or less the same cycle the ladies on here are all really really nice and im sure if you need any advice that we can't offer someone else in TTC 
will be on hand,,

how are you planning on getting fit i could do with doing a bit of excersice and diet myself lol ! :hug:


----------



## happyladybugg

Hi everyone sorry for being MIA when I do get on bnb I spend most of my time over in the journals! I'm not even sure what cd I'm on but I do know that I am 8 dpo so lets see cd23. :witch: is due a week from today, if she fails to visit me I wouldnt be testing until the following weekend. :dust: to all!


----------



## wish2bmum

lissaloo

Hi, thnak you, everyone seems so lovely and I've only been here a few days : )

I don't know about getting fit (I'm pretty lazy in that department really!) but I need to quit smoking and was thinking that if I can strengthen my stomach and back up then that would help with carrying a baby. also my partner has smoked bad things in the past and wants 3 months to clear his system!!! if you get me : )

so I'm really looking forward to learning how you guys plan your cycles and hoping to see a few posetive results in here to spur me on. xxx


----------



## Bexyboop

Hello ladies,

I'm back! I've been away for a wee while for various reasons. The main one being that my husbands uncle passed away last week. He had terminal cancer, he was only 42 and we had been caring for him at home (next door to us).

So it has all been a bit full on for me. The funeral was on Monday and I'm starting to feel a bit more positive about life.

The other reason I haven't really written in this thread is that I didn't think there would be much hope for me this cycle. We didn't do very much BD this month at all, too tired and emotional!

We BD about 4 days before I ov'd and then a couple of days after so I am guessing I'm pretty much out this month. AF due on Sunday. 

Och well tis life I suppose.

How are all you lovely ladies, I will read over the thread whilst skiving at work today.

Hope this cycle has been good to you and that old :witch: does not raise her ugly head!!

x x x


----------



## lissaloo

Bexyboop said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm back! I've been away for a wee while for various reasons. The main one being that my husbands uncle passed away last week. He had terminal cancer, he was only 42 and we had been caring for him at home (next door to us).
> 
> So it has all been a bit full on for me. The funeral was on Monday and I'm starting to feel a bit more positive about life.
> 
> The other reason I haven't really written in this thread is that I didn't think there would be much hope for me this cycle. We didn't do very much BD this month at all, too tired and emotional!
> 
> We BD about 4 days before I ov'd and then a couple of days after so I am guessing I'm pretty much out this month. AF due on Sunday.
> 
> Och well tis life I suppose.
> 
> How are all you lovely ladies, I will read over the thread whilst skiving at work today.
> 
> Hope this cycle has been good to you and that old :witch: does not raise her ugly head!!
> 
> x x x

 :hugs:


----------



## lissaloo

goodmoring ladies how are we all today ?? 

nice to see you Bexyboop ,,:hugs:

wish2bmom lol @ your smoking funny things he might need extra by the time your babies are 3 :rofl:

so still no symptoms on my front hope you ladies are having more sucess

and my 2 youngest kids have the devil in them today no nursery for the 4yr old so she's bored and the 2 yr old has already emptied his juice all over my leather sofa and been up the sink getting washing up water everywhere !!

A trip to the park to run off some steam i think :hissy:


----------



## lissaloo

hi happyladybugg glad to see you fingers crossed she stays away x


----------



## Bexyboop

lissaloo said:


> and my 2 youngest kids have the devil in them today no nursery for the 4yr old so she's bored and the 2 yr old has already emptied his juice all over my leather sofa and been up the sink getting washing up water everywhere !!
> 
> A trip to the park to run off some steam i think :hissy:

Tee hee!! Love it :rofl:


----------



## loulou1979

Morning ladies, hope everyone is ok today. I'm still trying to get my annoying cold out of my system and dealing with :witch: pains - damn her!!! Good news is my preseed and ov strips from Amazon arrived this morning. Will be doing some reading up on them later all ready for when :witch: goes away! Have a good day all! xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Afternoon ladies well i recieved my poas'S from ebay the other day just the cheapie ones the 10miu and i did one yesterday and nothing obviously too early just wanted to test them out lol..but did one today and got the faintest line...do you think it's possible to pick it up this early? my af isn't due to next Friday xx


----------



## wish2bmum

:rofl: lissaloo - a trip to the park def sounds in order


----------



## Chilli

mummysuzie I also did tests today & yesterday (cheapies) am 9-11 DPO. Got very feint line yesterday and slightly darker one today, so I'm hopeful... we'll see...

lissaloo, my 2 year old has same tendencies with washing up - do you think it'll last til their teens?


----------



## lissaloo

mummysuzie22 said:


> Afternoon ladies well i recieved my poas'S from ebay the other day just the cheapie ones the 10miu and i did one yesterday and nothing obviously too early just wanted to test them out lol..but did one today and got the faintest line...do you think it's possible to pick it up this early? my af isn't due to next Friday xx

 ooohh how exciting lets hope it's a proper :bfp: !!!! f'xd for you :happydance:


----------



## lissaloo

Chilli said:


> mummysuzie I also did tests today & yesterday (cheapies) am 9-11 DPO. Got very feint line yesterday and slightly darker one today, so I'm hopeful... we'll see...
> 
> lissaloo, my 2 year old has same tendencies with washing up - do you think it'll last til their teens?

 i hope so as my eldest washer uper will have left home by then :rofl:


----------



## Chick+2

Well I sit and wait. I hate the tww!!!:growlmad:

I have started a tww journal here at home so that I'm not chatting y'alls ears off. I'm Canadian but I can still say y'all right?


----------



## lissaloo

Ah chick +2 tell us about your 2ww ! you can talk my ears off ! my 2ww is nearly over but i have no symptoms except the usual AF pains so im looking forward to another month of trying, i hope at least one of us will be blessed this month x


----------



## jemlou

Hello Ladies,

Well still no symptoms, expecting the :witch: to arrive tomorrow, did a test this morning and still :bfn: so pretty sure I am out. Not feeling so bad about it today, just want af to come and go so can start :sex: again!! :happydance:

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Mummysuzie22 and Chilli, lets get some :bfp:'s to keep all our hopes up :happydance:


----------



## Bexyboop

:witch: arrived today as suspected!! Not at all surprised this month. Roll on the next :sex: sessions!!! 

Excited about this cycle!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you ladies.. fx for all of us.. had some cramping today but will take a test in the morning and see what it says.. my first cycle so not expecting miracles lol...when are you due to test chilli? x


----------



## Chilli

In 3 days, so I've done 3 already!!!
They all had feint lines, so I think they were BFP, but til I get a nice dark line or past this weekend without AF I'm not saying anything!!!


----------



## lissaloo

hi everyone bexyboop f'xd for june x


----------



## mummysuzie22

oo chilli exciting..when is your af due?


----------



## Bexyboop

Oh keeping my fingers & toes crossed fro you Chilli!


----------



## wish2bmum

Fingers crossed for you chilli xx and everyone one else : )


----------



## Chilli

Thanks everyone. Af is due on Monday!!!! Feel crook though!


----------



## cqueenie

Hey congrats Chilli!!!

Hi all, back after a manic weekend of wedding! After all my fuss about not drinking excuses no one noticed!
Did a CB digi on thurs and was -ve! 
Guess its a question of waiting for :witch: now, just hope it speeds up, not fancying a big long cycle...


----------



## lissaloo

hi ladies hope your all enjoying the sun today x


----------



## wish2bmum

WOW what a wonderful day, hope everyone has enjoyed it : )


----------



## cqueenie

Hmmm, misty and damp here! Sounds like a fine day with everyone else...

So lets have an update of symptoms from everyone??


----------



## Chick+2

Symptoms for me include:

Fuller (.Y.) not sore or tender but you can feel that they are fuller. 
I can't stop eating. 
I've been a tad bit crusty today but that could be for any number of reasons. 
Little bit of cramping and pulling. 

Only 6 days till testing!


----------



## lissaloo

well im due on tomorrow or tuesday !! lets see what happens !!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..well took a cheapie this morning and was nothing..took one this evening cuz am a poas addict haha and there was a faint line..thought i was seeing things so did another one and was another faint line..am 9DPO today so don't know what to think..haven't really had any symptoms..my bbs feel fuller and had some cramping but thats about it..sooo confused lol..congrats on the :bfp:'s so far ladies!!


----------



## jemlou

Hi all,

Well :witch: got me on saturday, so now CD3 for me. Not sure will be able to get much :sex: in at the right time this month as found out my grandad died last night so will be going over for his funeral next week which is right in the middle of my fertile window. OH has said he will come with me, but not sure he will be able to get the 3 days off work needed to get to and from Belfast for it. To be honest I am not sure I can even get the leave but I assume I can have compassionate leave for it, and either way won't be going to work!! I guess these things are sent to test us and if my OH does come it would be quite fitting if we conceived around the time of my grandads funeral.......life from death and all that!

Any updates from anyone else? 
Mummysuzie have you done another test this morning?


----------



## mummysuzie22

Am really sorry to hear about your grandad jemlou..and that thought is lovely life from death..i took another cheapie this morning and the line is a bit darker..took 4 last night..am not a poas addict i swear!! :rofl: so going to get a proper one and take one tonight..just gonna hold going to the toilet all day haha..shall let you know how i get on..f'xd cross :happydance: x


----------



## jemlou

Poas addict? No not at all hon :rofl:!!!!! If I were you, i would have done at least 10!!!!!!!!!!
Make sure you keep us posted got everything X'd for you hon!!


----------



## cqueenie

Sorry to hear that Jemlou! :hug:

Congrats MummyS, fingers crossed!!! 

Good luck lissaloo!


----------



## lissaloo

ah jem hun heres a big :hugs: for you x

so who's got the curse then has she flown in yet ????? im expecting her sometime tomorrow !!:cry:


----------



## Maybe baby

Good luck ladies...am off on hols for 2 weeks now so good luck xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chick+2

Hello ladies :hi:

I am still in the dreaded tww 9DPO and counting. I have a very good feeling about this month but I guess I'll just have to wait and see. I have also made a decision. I am not telling my hubby until he asks. The reasons are the last time I told him I was soooo excited and he was like that's good honey. So this time I want him to ask me if we are and I want to see how long it takes him. I love experimenting on my hubby. Hopefully he asks before I start to show!


----------



## cqueenie

Chick+2 said:


> Hello ladies :hi:
> 
> I am still in the dreaded tww 9DPO and counting. I have a very good feeling about this month but I guess I'll just have to wait and see. I have also made a decision. I am not telling my hubby until he asks. The reasons are the last time I told him I was soooo excited and he was like that's good honey. So this time I want him to ask me if we are and I want to see how long it takes him. I love experimenting on my hubby. Hopefully he asks before I start to show!

Love it, sometimes men are so slow on the uptake... When are you going to test?


----------



## Chick+2

I think I will test on Sat., but I'm using the cheap internet strips so I'm hoping that a line will show. AF is due Sat so I'll start testing then and if she doesn't show I'll keep testing till I get a nice dark line. I have said in my head that he probably won't think to ask till the 19th of June. I guess we'll see.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..well just dona a first response test and it's a :bfp:!!! :happydance: can't believe it..didn't expect it as this is our first month..am still in shock


----------



## Chick+2

:happydance::happydance:WOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!::happydance::happydance:


Congratulations Mummysuzie!!! Way to start off the :bfp: parade. Let's keep them coming girls!


----------



## alli_d

Congrats mummysuzie!!!

Jemlou, sorry for your loss. I hope your OH can go with you for support, in addition to the :sex: :hugs:

As for me, the witch was nasty this month and came two days early while I was with a bunch of friends at a rustic lake house. The plumbing was broken the first few hours we were there, but thank goodness for neighbors. So I was crampy and dissapointed, but at least I could enjoy some margaritas and beer. Hopefully other ladies here have better luck than me this month :dust:


----------



## lissaloo

hi girls MUMMYSUZIE :bfp: congrats to you hun ,,, how exciting and your 1st CD he must have super sperm and you super eggs lol..

Alli-d you poor thing how gutting when your away like you say though at least you could drown you sorrows..

as for me the evil one is due today at some point i can feel her evilness in my tummy :cry: 
oh well roll on ov day maybe this time i'll get a :baby: xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you ladies..sorry for that nasty :witch: Ali..hopefully she will pack her bags soon..f'xd for everyone else still waiting to test...goodluck for everyone next month!! xx


----------



## wish2bmum

mummysuzie congratulations to you both :happydance:

and Good Luck to everyone else, another month of :sex: cant be that bad!

xx


----------



## Chilli

Congrats Mummy suzie, still holding out hope to join you this month, all got a bit complicated yesterday, but ok today I think


----------



## Bexyboop

Yippeee Congratulations Mummysuzie! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

So exciting!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you again ladies..when are you going to test Chilli?


----------



## mrsmac

congrats to mummysuzie22 on your :bfp: It is sooooo nice to hear some good news xxxx

The :witch: is due tomoz still havnt tested am waitin for a few days maybe friday if there is no sign xxxxxx..............hopefully i can hold out till then xxx


----------



## lissaloo

hi girls still no sign of Af just yet im not holdong out much hope so i will also test in a few days !!!


----------



## Chilli

Well Mummy Suzie I have tested loads of times with cheapies since 9DPO and have got lines, but not as dark as I would hope!!?? Then temp dropped yesterday when AF due so thought that was it, but still no AF and 2 lines this morning. I'm holding off anouncing as I'm worried might be chemical and don't really dare. Will see what rest of week brings... hopefully will be just ahead of you


----------



## Bexyboop

Fingers & toes crossed Chilli!! Hopefully we will get to see you BFP announcement soon!!

& Lisaloo too Everything crossed that the AF doesn't show.

I'm now well in to my new cycle. Cycle day 5. Getting close to the BD sessions!! Yippee. 

Feeling very positive this month, even if I get a BFN I'm still postive because I'm making good changes to my life to make me & DH healthier & happier!!

Good Luck girlies!!!


----------



## cqueenie

hey congrats mummysuzie!!!:headspin::yipee::wohoo:

Did 2 tests and still :bfn: and no :witch: either! Arrrgggggggggggggggggggggh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wish2bmum

Bexyboop, I feel the same, I'm so happy about the changes me and OH are making, I'm not actively trying so expecting the AF anyday now, but so happy to be making changes in prep for BFP : )

ooohhh good luck Chilli xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..have you taken a proper test? i took cheapies and they were light then took a first response and the line was light too but went to hospital today to see the midwife and she took the test and sure enough am 4 weeks 1 day..the lines will be light depending how much hcg you have in your urine x


----------



## Chick+2

Hello Ladies!!! 

I caved! I tested this morning and this afternoon and .......:bfp:

I'm so freaking excited I can hardly stand it. I was a little woried that is was an evap line after all 10dpo is a little early but the one I did this afternoon came up faint but in like 3 mins. So I think I'm good. If I wasn't addicted to poas before I am going to be now!!! I'll be testing to make sure that line gets nice and dark!

:yipee::yipee::yipee:WOOOOHOOO:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## cqueenie

Congrats Chick2!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Lissaloo, any news?? How are you doing?:hug:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats chick2!!! x


----------



## mrsmac

congrats chick+2 that great news hope you have a h&h 9 months xxxx


----------



## Chilli

yeahey, chick2, me too, think I'm finally brave enough to announce it!!!!


----------



## cqueenie

Hi guys

I'm thinking to go back into WTT. Think I atually just need to loose weight, try agnus castus and stop trying right now. I have no idea if and or when I'm ovulating and am getting fed up with this.

Sorry to moan!
Am so pleased for all your BFP's

I might go back on the pill???


----------



## mummysuzie22

Yahh chilli..we're exactly the same day lol..went to the midwives last night and am exactly 4 weeks and 2days too x


----------



## Bexyboop

wish2bmum said:


> Bexyboop, I feel the same, I'm so happy about the changes me and OH are making, I'm not actively trying so expecting the AF anyday now, but so happy to be making changes in prep for BFP : )
> 
> ooohhh good luck Chilli xx


Wish2bmum, Its deffinately a good feeling when you know you are going in the right direction!!

Congratulations to all the :bfp: I think that this is a very lucky thread indeed, fingers crossed to the rest of us!!

cqueenie - sorry to hear that you are thinking of going back to WTT. If you are going back then I would suggest not going back on the pill as when you come off again it could take a while for your cycle to come back to normal especially if you are already having issues. Why not use condoms that means you can try and get your cycle regulated. I have not used agnus catus but have heard great things.

Hope you are okay x


----------



## cqueenie

Bexyboop said:


> Thanks Bexyboop - I don't know what to say, so frustrating not knowing where you are. I might just hope for the :witch: and try again.
> Going to by a CBFM and try temping!


----------



## Chilli

cqueenie, don't know what your story is, but I temped last month for first time and highly recommend it to work out when OV is, also used OPKs which helped me pinpoint exact day. Good luck whatever you decide to do and hope to see you soon


----------



## Chilli

Mummy suzie that's great! I just hope this LO hangs on in there this time, come on 12week scan


----------



## wish2bmum

Congrats chilli, have only just seen your definate news. lets hope this thread is as lucky for the rest of us as it has been for you and mummysuzie : ) xxx


----------



## lissaloo

hey congrats girls !!!! well done ,,,

still no af but a :bfn: im confused now !!!


----------



## cqueenie

lissaloo said:


> hey congrats girls !!!! well done ,,,
> 
> still no af but a :bfn: im confused now !!!

Any symptoms lissaloo? You're regular I think you said? Not over till the :witch: shows!!!

This is a lucky thread so I'm hoping for you! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wish2bmum

Hoping for you too lissaloo, as cqueenie says it aint over till the :witch: shows


----------



## lissaloo

hi normally im like clockwork !! still no sign i just wish she would get here so i know where i am !!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

might just take a few extra days for you to show on a test lissaloo x


----------



## lissaloo

yeah maybe i'vw felt like it's on it's on it's way for over a week i still feel like it now ...oh well another day tomorrow !!


----------



## cqueenie

Morning lissaloo!

Any sign??? Fingers crossed :witch: stays away!

Has everyone else done this cycle apart from me?


----------



## mrsmac

hey lisaloo i seem to be in the same position as you still waiting for the :witch: she was due tuesday/wednesday, why do the sympoms have to be so similar for your :bfn: and :bfp: sore (.Y.) back ache and just generally feeling pants xxxxx its sooooo confusing xxxxx


----------



## lissaloo

lol mrsmac so we are in the same boat same days to !!

morning cqueenie how are you today ??

and how are our pregnant ladies ??? all good i hope x


----------



## Chilli

Sick as a dog thanks Lissa!!!
My tests were very feint, I really hope you & Mrs Mac r joining the BFPs soon


----------



## mrsmac

hi ladies had a big shock this morn not a good shock tho xx was looking through some old photos of xmas 2 yrs ago when my dh swollen face was staring at me, MUMPS !!!!!! how could i have forgot he had mumps i know this can cause infertility in men, I am devastated has anyone got any info on this ?? :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## mummysuzie22

I wouldnt worry mrsmac..my hubby had mumps and german measles and with both pregnancies concieved the 1st month..xx


----------



## lissaloo

have no idea mrsmac but mummysuzie is living proof it can be ok !!

still no af for me !


----------



## wish2bmum

lissaloo said:


> have no idea mrsmac but mummysuzie is living proof it can be ok !!
> 
> still no af for me !

out of interest how long have you been ttc lissaloo?

ooohh it's all too much this waiting : )


----------



## cqueenie

Hi everyone!

Right, gonna temp next month, bought agnus castus, kelp and black cohosh, also bought a CBFM!!!

I think I must be missing my OV?? When I came off the pill I knew I was OV, all I wanted to do was BD all day but not had that since. I even got a BFP but then MC so something must have worked then!

I seem to have low temps, I wonder if that means anything?

I was wondering whether to take pill for a month again in the hop that I would OV when I stopped again.

Where the feck is :witch:!:witch::witch::witch: so I can start again!:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## lissaloo

wish2bmum said:


> lissaloo said:
> 
> 
> have no idea mrsmac but mummysuzie is living proof it can be ok !!
> 
> still no af for me !
> 
> out of interest how long have you been ttc lissaloo?
> 
> ooohh it's all too much this waiting : )Click to expand...

 let add it up my son is coming up 2 so about 14 mths ! never used any protection ever since chantelle was born in 1996 !!


----------



## mrsmac

Thanks mummysuzie22 that has put my mind at rest xxx I have stopped stressing so much now xxx

Still no sign of the :witch: how about you lisaloo ?? do you have any plans to test ??


----------



## lissaloo

hi ladies i have had some brown spotting today so i think it's cominh tbh i relived and thats a first,,

im not going to ttc this month im going to get my smear test done cause it's really worried me been late, we talked about it this morning that i will get the smear done buy some angus cactus to bring my periods back in line ans also were going to the doctors to talk about out fertility..

14 mths is a long time and im 38 in a few weeks so best to deal with it head on i think,,

any news from anyone else ????


----------



## wish2bmum

issaloo, sounds like a plan. it can't hurt to give yourself a once over. I'm also going for a smear this month, figured if anything is wrong I'd like to know now before becoming pregnant and limiting treatment if anything was wrong!

hope it all goes well, and sorry to hear the witch is making her entrance! x


----------



## lissaloo

i don't mind her dropping in this month !! gives me more time to plan !!


----------



## mrsmac

I love your optamisum lisaloo xx you sound like a woman who has a plan xxx i was gunna test this wkend but due to the FA Cup final am in wembly and dnt want to share my news with all the Blue Boys so will defo test on monday spk sn afta everton have won FA Cup xxxx


----------



## lissaloo

good luck f'xd !!


----------



## Bexyboop

Sunny sunny sunny!! What a gorgeous day today!! Feels like summer has really begun!


----------



## lissaloo

yeah bet it will be over in a flash though !!


----------



## Bexyboop

Won't it just!

At least the sun is out for a couple of days!


----------



## lissaloo

hi girls shhhh it's to noisey !!!


----------



## lissaloo

hey where is everyone ????


----------



## Bexyboop

They are full of bfp! Is there any one left?


----------



## cqueenie

comes in whispering... I'm left! 39 days a not a peep of the :witch: or :bfp:
I'm wondering if I've just not ovulating. Not much working for me! Sorry been quiet, got a ridiculous essay that is consuming my time! Should have it finnished though tonight.
Lissaloo how's you?
eveyone else ok too?


----------



## mrsmac

Well ladies so thought i was due to get the :witch: as you know you have to test anyway just to poas xxxxx and i got my big shiny :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: I cant believe it :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: yey for feb 2010 baby xxxxx


----------



## cqueenie

mrsmac said:


> Well ladies so thought i was due to get the :witch: as you know you have to test anyway just to poas xxxxx and i got my big shiny :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: I cant believe it :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: yey for feb 2010 baby xxxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congratulations!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## lissaloo

ah mrsmac thats fantastic !! congrats to all you lovely new mummy to be's !!!


----------



## cqueenie

Hi Lissaloo

Is it just me and you left? Did the :witch: arrive for you? 
I've resorted to malteser traybake!


----------



## lissaloo

lol was it nice ??? yeah she arrived just left me now !! im going for a smear this month to make sure all is ok !

still no sign for you then !


----------



## cqueenie

Delicious!!!

Maybe this'll be your month, lots of people seem to get BFP's when they stop trying? 

No sign for me, keep getting achey (.)(.) but nothing either way! We seemed to have stopped BD'ing so immaculate conception would be the way for my BFP this month... Just waiting for my CBFM to arrive, agnus castus, kelp and black cohosh arrived yesterday!

What will we do with this thread, everyone else will have left:cry:

p.s I wish my (.)(.) were that pert :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Bexyboop

I'm still here too!!

This certainley is a lucky thread!!

Congratulations mrsmac!! Wooppeee


----------



## mrsmac

Do you ladies think it is still okay to go the gym ???? i have just beeen but took it easy xxx what do you think ??? i dnt want to risk my bean xxxxx


----------



## lissaloo

it's ok if you have always gone but i wouldn't go if it's a new thing !! not till you talk to your doctor ,,


----------



## lissaloo

cqueenie if we all end up with a BFP we should keep this open for us i have 3 kids so have lots of advice to give !!


----------



## cqueenie

Yeah, definitely lucky! Lets keep it going for our :bfp: 
In the meantime I'm just going to hijack my OH 3 times a day...:rofl::rofl: as if, I'd die of exhaustion!


----------



## Chilli

Hi guys, sorry I haven't been around much. Always busy at start of the week. Wow, what a lucky thread!!! Mrs Mac so pleased for you, congrats!!!

Nothing much to tell really, just playing the waiting game for early scan, tum te tum, don't really feel like I can be 100% enthusiastic til I get past 9 weeks and know this baby is ok (had MC last time at 8 1/2 weeks). It's all a bit weird!


----------



## lissaloo

hi chilli hope it all goes well for you im sure it will be fine x


----------



## Bexyboop

Hi Chilli,

I'll be keeping everything crossed for you. x x x


----------



## lissaloo

ok girls on a lighter note i went out last night to karaoke
there was a girl there singing POKER FACE (lady gaga)

i said to my o.h oh she's good it must be really hard for a forigner to sing this song,
with that he burst out laughing and said you silly cow she has a speech impedament !!

omg i wanted the ground to open up and swallow me !!


----------



## mrsmac

That is tooooooo funny xxx :rofl:This is deffo the lucky group xxx good luck Chilli I am sure you will be fine xxx :hugs:


----------



## Bexyboop

:rofl: Thats totally the sort of thing I would do! Oh dear


----------



## cqueenie

Hi Everyone!!!!!!!!!

You all sound positive today! I'm guzzling agnus castus like anyones business! I'll probably end up with 3 :witch: a month...


----------



## Bexyboop

I'm on the old evening primrose oil, seems to be working!

I love all the info that I have gained from this forum!


----------



## mrsmac

well ladies they say knoledge is power xxx its nice to feel like you are taking charge of your body xxxxx 

I was taking vit B 50 last month and i am sure that is what made the difference for me xxxx


----------



## lissaloo

hi ladies im ordering some preseed today told him last night with my age we need a little help lol !! and also if no luck this month will start taking eve prim !!

hope your all ok today x


----------



## Bexyboop

Morning ladies,

I'm so sleepy this morning can't be bothered doing work!! I have that Friday feeling!!


----------



## mrsmac

Feel strange today very emotional, i started to cry whilst getting my hair done !!!!

I was cring because my 2 best friends and my lil sis are all out the country at the mo xx and i want them here with me xx

How pathetic do i sound ?? is this what pregnancy hormones are doing to my once sane mind xx bring on the klenex xx


----------



## lissaloo

bless you mrsmac lol you have a lot more tears yet !! wait till you put the milk in the oven lol !!


----------



## cqueenie

MrsMac we're here! Sending you virtual kleenex and hugs!:hugs:


----------



## lissaloo

ladies i have just ordered my pre seed then noticed delivery will be between the 11 -15 :cry:

i have e-mailed them to ask if it can be any sooner !! i want anither :baby:


----------



## lissaloo

look at my spelling lol


----------



## mrsmac

Thanx ladies its nice when you have other people who understand and dnt think your are nuts.:blush:

Especially as we have only told the parents and my sister.

I am on form this morn am pleased that 1 of my bestys is back in the country so i get to go and tell her my news xxx as soon as i can drag myself of the sofa xxx:sleep:


----------



## cqueenie

Well ladies my FF chart tells me I ovulated on wednesday! Right enough did have cramps but thought it was the :witch: 

If this is true it means my cycle is going to be 8 weeks! WTF!!!

Never BD's because I thought it was too late.:cry::cry::cry:

Was really peed off I missed it but then decided to get a grip and use it as time for my body to get itself together, start on the agnus castus and be a bit healthier. Exercise more and eat better.

There is always next month I guess!


----------



## mrsmac

Good for you hunny xx I am loving the positivity xxx i will keep my fx for nxt month for you xx


----------



## lissaloo

yeah no doubt i'll be with ou next time to !!


----------



## cqueenie

Well the :witch: seems to be saying a tentative hello! I don't know whether to :happydance: or :cry:!

Maybe it's all the digging I've done? Dug a vegetable patch, planted two little trees and another 3 to do. Got some kale to plant, full of serious vitamins! Sowed my turnip seeds too! Got lettuce, raddish, brocolli, cabbage, leeks and tomatoes all appearing!


----------



## lissaloo

ah never mind at least you can start a new cycle , and on a postitive note you got your veggies planted x


----------



## mrsmac

Hey ladies am i still okay to be in this group or do i have to pack my bags and ship out ??

While I am here and i have all your knowledge at my disposal i would like to ask you if any of you suffered lower back pain in early pregnancy, i didnt have it when pregnant with emily or thomas and i am worrying a little bit about it xx 

Any knowledge would be greatly appreciated xxx


----------



## lissaloo

hey mrsmac course you can stay with us !!

personally i didn't have it till much later with any of them ,

have you got any other pains ???


----------



## cqueenie

:witch: gone, obviously testing the water, hopefully she'll come along properly shortly!

MrsMac, stay yes! Lower back pain is common and normally just a response to ligaments slackening off etc and sometimes gets worse with subsequent pregnancies. Try doing lots of pelvic floor exercises and gentle lower abdominal muscle exercises. Check it out with Midwife, they should be able to give you some info!

Did you do exercises after your other babes?


----------



## lissaloo

goodmorning ladies ,, how are all

i had my smear this morning most unpleasent however my pee-seed arrived !!


----------



## mrsmac

yey on the arrival of pre-seed lisa-loo. 
I have always exercised pre during and post pregnancy am a bit of a gym bunny xx :bunny:

have been takaing it easy tho xx thanks for the advice on the pains that has put my mind at rest ....................... til the next little ailment xxx lol xxx :blush:

Thanks for letting me stay in this little group too i have settled down quite nicely xx :hug:


----------



## lissaloo

glad your ok mrsmac ,, keep us updated on how things are dates and things it's so exciting !!


----------



## cqueenie

Anyone watching neighbours? How cool, why does nothing ever happen like that to me...:rofl:


----------



## lissaloo

i don't watch it anymore i used to bunk off school when it first came to the uk so i could watch it lol !


----------



## cqueenie

Morning!!! Another day at work, hmmm!:dohh:

How is everyone?


----------



## cqueenie

I'm wondering whether to leave BnB for a bit?? Wondered whether all this thinking and obsessing about BFP's isn't helpful and actually just stressful. 
My temperatures seem all over the place and everything just seems really unregular? Should I go to the doctors?

Sorry about all the questions but was thinking about it on the way to work.


----------



## lissaloo

hiya cqueenie i would go if it's not normal for you maybe the docs can help how long have you been trying for ??

i know it can sometimes feel a little overwhelming on here and gutting each time you don't get a bfp but just cause you don't come wont make you stop wondering about every little twinge !

chin up it will happen (says lisa 14 mths on lol ) x


----------



## lissaloo

here have a laugh at my expense !!!

i had a good time though x

https://www.singsnap.com/snap/r/c5a78935


----------



## cqueenie

lissaloo said:


> here have a laugh at my expense !!!
> 
> i had a good time though x
> 
> https://www.singsnap.com/snap/r/c5a78935

Tried to look at work, too slow, will do when home!

I think you're right about worrying whether I'm on here or not! Have been trying since december. Got a BFP straight off the BCP but early MC in Jan. Then had heavy period in April and nothing since. Trouble is I don't know if its abnormal for me as been on pill for 13 years. I remember having a scan in my teens because I had a irregular AF's then. I've gotten BFP's without trying in the past, one MC at about 7 weeks and the other one ended by choice when I was young so I don't know. May just proceed with agnus castus!


----------



## lissaloo

yeah Angus sound s good if not visit your local fp clinic the should have some good advice !

i have been told by a nurse to do the deed lying on your side as it incourages the :spermy: to find the cervix !!


----------



## cqueenie

:rofl: not sure bits always fit properly like that, seem to loose my balance:dohh: 

Will try it though!:spermy::spermy:


----------



## mrsmac

Hiya cqueenie hpe you are feeling a bit better xxx

The month before i got my :bfp: I was taking vit B 50 complex on the recomendation of someone on this site, we had been trying since sept/oct 2008 so i was prepared to try anyun xx 

Cant be deffo sure if this helped or not but i can only assume it done some good for me xxx 
it might be worth a try and it gives you neon pee which is always good for a laugh xxxx

:hug::hug:


----------



## lissaloo

ooh i might get some if the pre seed fails you can never have to many fertility aids !!


----------



## cqueenie

Lissaloo, that song is awesome! Great voice!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lissaloo

i love the lyrics in it !! lol !


----------



## cqueenie

It cheered me up no end, so much so I made another batch of malteser traybake! ooops:blush:


----------



## lissaloo

ooohh care to share yummy !!


----------



## mrsmac

Hiya ladies I loved your video lisaloo it brightened my day xx

I have got my scan date through xx it is on 13th july xx cant wait :happydance::happydance:

I am of to legoland this wkend with my little family xxx hope you all have a nice wkend xx spk to you when i get back xxx :hug::hug:


----------



## Bexyboop

Just watched your video Lisaloo! What a fantastic voice you have!

mrsmac, woohoo about your scan date you must be very excited!


----------



## lissaloo

hi girls your first scan :baby: 

thanks for your comments on the vid i love to sing so do the rest of my clan '

it the words on that song that make me laugh !! the bit about the bar made me chuckle !!

hope you have a fab time aqt legoland x 

:hug:


----------



## cqueenie

Lissaloo, are you trying this month? Must be OV time is it? How are you doing?:hugs:


----------



## lissaloo

oh yes i had my smear she said it was fine to carry on !!

im a bit confussed mind ok tmi sorry 

on cd 8 i had loads of ewcm that carried on till thurs

yesterday should have been ov but cm was like milky water ????

did i miss it ?? we have done the deed with our pre seed !

oh makes me laugh so romatic he says get yourself lubbed up my girl im coming in !! :rofl:


----------



## cqueenie

Well I think EWCM is before OV so it was maybe just leading up to it? If you've BD I'm sure you will have got it! Good luck Lissaloo, you'll be in the 2 ww again.

Still waiting for the witch here, if FF is right she should arrive on wednesday and I can try again with my CBFM, agnus castus and temping! Can't miss it with that surely!


----------



## lissaloo

good morning ladies how are we all today !!

hopefully we have done the deed enough !
alot of girls temp don't they i'd forget !


----------



## cqueenie

I started temping halfway through this cycle, definitely going to do it again, think its helpful for seeing if ou ovulate especially with these crazy cycles!

Come on eggs, get moving! I want my :bfp:


----------



## lissaloo

sounds positive good for you !


----------



## mrsmac

hey ladies back from lego land xxx you all sound very possitive this wk x x cqueenie how are you gettin on temping ? i wanted to give it a go but i am pants at remembering stuff like that xx 

Hope this is your month ladies xxx love to you all xxxx


----------



## lissaloo

hi girls how was legoland ???? how are you doin !!


----------



## cqueenie

yeah, fine here, FF changed its mind and doesn't think I OV'd at all so goodness nows! Going to see when next :witch: arrives and if its much longer going to go to the docs to see what they say.


----------



## lissaloo

yeah i would and they can test if you've ov'd or not !


----------



## mrsmac

hey lisaloo legoland was mega we had a fab time xx dnt know who enjoyed it more thomas (5) or hubby (31) !!!!!! 

It was nice to get away xx we will defo be going back next year xxx we will be +1 next time we go !!!! yikes that seems scary xxxxx


----------



## lissaloo

lol you will be very busy !!


----------



## mrsmac

so how are you ladies getting on this month ?? anyone ?? 

i feel like this is gunna be a looooooong waiting game xx i will be happy after my scan so i can tell my kids and friends xxx :happydance:

its boring not telling anyone xx i want to shout my good news from the rooftops (but wont.... mite get arrested for breach of the peace lol ):dohh:

Think i am going a little bit bonkers !!!:loopy: i need a part time job til i just get to 12wks and i can just babyshop all day long lol xxx :rofl:


----------



## lissaloo

lol @ baby shops !!

well im about 4 dpo but no symptoms not even a niggle !!


----------



## cqueenie

This is the 400th post, not bad for a few of us!

Where is everyone else??

Lovely sunny day here, typical, I'm at some training tonight when I really want to be a mum to all my vegetables... Even if I don't get my :bfp: I can still grow veg! I'm also worried I'm starting to think my cats are children, I get annoyed when they don't speak then remember what they are...

Legoland sounds fab, never been, will put on my list of places to visit!


----------



## lissaloo

lol i treat my shih tzu like baby he shares his birthday with my boy the dog is 1 on fri and Bradley is 2 !!

ah bless em ,,

what veg you growing we have courgetts, carrotts, parsnips, also toms, cucumber, 

raspberrys, black berries, strawberrys, and 2 pear trees !! oh and runner beans ..


----------



## mrsmac

wow you ladies r like super green fingers xx i have tried to grow all kinds i am a dab hand at killing them all of tho once they sprout !!!!!! :rofl:

you guys will have to send me food parcels xxx lol xxx:mail:

We are not allowed pets....... rob seen what i done to the veg..... said he cudnt handle the death rate xxx lol xxx


----------



## cqueenie

:rofl: Mrsmac, maybe you could have a goldfish!

Have kale, cabbage, cauliflower, brocolli, totties, raddish, lettuce, tomatoes, cucmber, courgette, turnip. spinach, chard and corn salad so you can have a veg box if they all survive the force 6 gale thats blowing at the minute!

I'm going to go to the doctors next friday if no :witch: by then because that'll be 9 weeks! This is bonkers!


----------



## lissaloo

wow 9 wks !! wouldn't it be great if you were pg !!

well i have just come home and my really nasty neighbour came and said 

"i don't want to speak to you , but your dog barks all the time your out i have flu he has woke me up !!!

er hello it's gone 11.30 and im only gone 10 mins 

miserable old cow,, isaid sorry then came indoors thinking what i should have said is well your husband parks like a total wanker but i don't complain !!!

sorry for the swearing :hissy:


----------



## cqueenie

Ah Lissaloo it would be great but I'm not, gave up testing because they were all :bfn: I've no symptoms either, just my silly body messing around!

As for your neighbour I think some people just don't have enough things to do, miserable old cow is about right! And why do you always think of the right thing to say when its too late...:dohh:


----------



## mrsmac

If i where you lisaloo i would have said that swine flu is nasty isnt it !!!!!!!! hahahaha, but i am nasty xx coz i HATE my neighbours I have nicknamed them fatty and smokey xxx my husband thinks i am nuts xx

Good look at the docs cqueenie xx let us know how you got on xx


----------



## lissaloo

lol mrsmac im thinking of going out for the day tomorrow !! i'll be sure to leave the dog in the room next to her bedroom hahah


----------



## cqueenie

Into the 1ww lissaloo, how are you? Any symptoms? When are you testing???:bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## mrsmac

Mornin ladys hope you are all well xxx I was put on babysitting duty last night for my best friends 8 month old son:baby: !!!!!!

I forgot that they dnt :sleep: much to my hubbys distress xx starting to think YIKES xxxxx:rofl:


----------



## lissaloo

lol mrsmac !!

hi cqueenie i got no symptoms what so ever ,, 

im off to the palm bay air show today packed a big fat picnic !!


----------



## mrsmac

hope you have a fab day out with your family xxx glad its monday tomorrow get my lot back to skl and work xx house to myself yey xx :happydance:

I have got to change my scan date Hubby has to go on his corgi course on that date so hoping the receptionist isnt a total battle axe when i phone i mite :cry: !!! 

I know they mostly are because i used to be one and thats what you are told to be !!!! :rofl:


----------



## lissaloo

oh dear lol !! we had a great time my little one loved the planes !!

so how are you feeling anyway all good i hope x


----------



## cqueenie

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: my beautiful little cat got run over on friday night, house feels very empty! What a totally pants weekend! For once I want to go back to bed.:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## mrsmac

So sorry to hear that queenie xx hope you are okay xx


----------



## lissaloo

oh no thats terrible, you must be so upset ..x


----------



## mrsmac

Hiya queenie just popping in to check that you are okay xx 

how are you guys feeling this month ??


----------



## lissaloo

it only seems to be us 3 now !! where is everyone ??


----------



## cqueenie

Hi guys, thanks for the messages, have been feeling pretty pants, we had two so have one little one padding around a bit lost, its amazing how much of the family they become! 

Feeling a bit better today, just happened so out of the blue!

Nothing happening TTC wise here, hoping the :witch: will pitch up soon so I can get on with things!

We're like the 3 amigos!


----------



## mrsmac

yey us 3 xx well i tried to fone and change my scan appt but the nasty reception woman made me cry :cry::cry:

She said that i could only change it to the week of the 27th think she was just being a cow :hissy:

So i have got to keep my original appt as dnt want to wait another 5 wks the baby will be born before i get my 1st scan lol xx

Hopefully we will be able to sort sumun out xxx


----------



## cqueenie

Some people need to get a grip, people working in a caring profession should try their hardest not to make people cry! 

I've got a horrible cold and feel like someones pumped three tonnes of air into my head! Hmmm, I sense shares in kleenex might be a wise investment...:dohh:


----------



## lissaloo

ah i hope you feel better soon hun xx

how is everyone today ???

it's my birthday tomorrow im getting old lol


----------



## mrsmac

Happy birthday for tomoz xxxx :cake: :headspin: :flower:

You doing anyun nice for your B'Day ??


----------



## cqueenie

Happy Birthday lissaloo!:cake::cake::cake::icecream::icecream::icecream:


----------



## lissaloo

thanks ladies 38 lol i think have more wrinkles today !! so im thinking my cycles have got longer 4 days late last month no sign but a bfn this time im thinking they have got longer !!


----------



## lissaloo

bumpity bump !!


----------



## cqueenie

Hi Lissaloo, been overtaken with heat wave and watering garden... How are you!?

I've had bits of early :witch: signs and a few random bits of clots sorry TMI then all stopped. I'm just going to hold off for a while I think and try and loose some serious weight, see if that helps!


----------



## lissaloo

hi hun how is the garden ????

im good AF came and went so im cd 5 again!! pre seed didn't work for me !!

ah well better luck this month !


----------



## cqueenie

Are you going to try agnus castus? Good luck for this one!

I've lost count of where I am, CD 70 something, pain in the butt big stylee!
Garden doing great, so hot and dry though I feel like I've turned into a watering slave bringing cold water to the plants all day every day!


----------



## lissaloo

yeah me to lol im always watering ,,, omg my family are at each others throats again makes me wonder if having another baby is the right thing !!


----------



## cqueenie

oops, but think of all the good bits?!


----------



## lissaloo

yeah lol im ok today !!

how are you doing any news ??


----------



## cqueenie

Hi hi, no news apart from not having any internet for a few days, trouble with phone line or something.

Not sure what to do really, think I might just take it easy and not actively try. Trying to eat and be a bit healthier... 

How are you?


----------



## lissaloo

im good thanks , it's that time again but like you im just gonna see what happens im not stressing about it my oh seems obsessed with it at the moment lol "!


----------



## cqueenie

Hi Lissaloo,

Going to the docs tomorrow to see what they say, almost 3 months since last AF.

When's your next testing ma lovely.


----------



## lissaloo

hi how did you get on at the docs???
i have no idea when i havn't been keeping track ythis month been to busy !


----------



## cqueenie

Hi Lissaloo, the doc thinks I've got PCOS, got to have an ultrasound, had blood tests and some have come back ok. Still waiting for FSH and testosterone.

Doc was helpful though, thinking AF might be here today but has started and stopped before so we'll see if it continues.

Good luck with your campaign!


----------



## lissaloo

will pcos limit your chances of concieving ?


----------



## cqueenie

I guess yes in that you can be anovulatory and are irregular so 1 chance every 3 or so months rather than the normal 3. I think there are meds you can try so we'll see what the tests come back as!


----------



## lissaloo

fingers crossed for you then that they sort you out !!


----------



## lissaloo

wow its quiet in here !!


----------



## cqueenie

HI Lissaloo, been quiet right enough, kind of leaving the TTC till had scan etc and seen the docs so just being busy back and fore. Hows it going with you?


----------



## lissaloo

hi im good nothing new to tell !! got some big toms in the garden !!


----------



## cqueenie

Hey lissaloo, finally plucked up the courage to have look at BnB again! Seems like a long time... How are you then?


----------

